# Features from older games that you wish returned in New Leaf?



## Katie1313 (Jun 5, 2016)

There are a few features from the older games, that I wish returned in New Leaf. One of which, is being able to have 15 neighbors in the game. You'd obviously need to have a bigger town which I wouldn't mind, but then there's hardware issues... I also wish the "ball" would come back from the original Animal Crossing. I honestly don't know why this feature was removed... It was so fun! Recently, now that I started playing the original, I've been constantly playing with the ball. 

Another things I liked were the ramps (slopes). While there IS one in New Leaf, it's only there for the beach. I guess it was just too small a town to add ramps... 

In Wild World, I liked how there were more events that weren't the fishing tourney, or bug off, but weren't holidays, either. Like Yay Day and the acorn gathering event. 

I also wish Serena returned in some way. Mostly, because no matter which game I played I never got to meet her. Maybe you could build a special type of fountain where you could meet her. While we're on the topic of special NPCs, I wish Redd had his own shop like he did in City Folk. I'd much rather he had a shop than Katrina. It would make getting paintings and statues a lot easier, meaning you could unlock the second floor of the museum, and cafe easier. 

I know I listed quite a lot, but are there any features you wished returned in New Leaf?


----------



## Dogemon (Jun 5, 2016)

I agree with the Redd Shop and a Serena fountain! I also want the constellation feature of the museum back! I was pretty miffed when I saw that Celeste was just downgraded to gift shop girl in new leaf. I miss the morning workout feature during the summer in the gamecube game as well! It always got me super excited to be up in the morning so I could workout with my villagers!


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 5, 2016)

I liked the feature where you could send mail and gifts to other towns.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 5, 2016)

I adored City Folk and Wild World. I kind of liked that the museum wasn't in a town centre? And it was set up somewhere in the town. That was cute, some may disagree.

I don't really think they brought back Redds store because, the villagers would take a good while you send you that invite thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dogemon said:


> I agree with the Redd Shop and a Serena fountain! I also want the constellation feature of the museum back! I was pretty miffed when I saw that Celeste was just downgraded to gift shop girl in new leaf. I miss the morning workout feature during the summer in the gamecube game as well! It always got me super excited to be up in the morning so I could workout with my villagers!



I loved making contellations with her!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

I really miss the morning aerobics along with the sports fair. It was so cute watching the villagers play tug-o-war, ball toss, and the foot race. I hope they do more fun events like that in the next game.


----------



## Athelwyn (Jun 5, 2016)

Yay Day! It was very sweet, and funny depending on the compliments you gave out.

I also miss being able to decorate the private island hut (in ACG). I preferred the private island over Club Tortimer, just because it was so relaxing, and I remember it being a really special thing at the time to compare which island villager you had. (I had O'Hare, back when he still had his deep voice!)


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 5, 2016)

The only ones I can really think of is no animal tracks, sending mail to your friends, and Sprocket the ostrich.

I guess it would be cool if your house started with a few items and a second floor.


----------



## Chris01 (Jun 5, 2016)

I wished they changed it back to one house that all four characters live in (Like in Wild World) not 4 separate houses, it would give you alot more room for PWPs and such.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2016)

I wish they brought back Wisp from CF and I believe he was in Wild World. I also wish they brought back more old villagers.


----------



## Gir (Jun 5, 2016)

I really liked the random ball around town in the gamecube game as well. I wish they'd add that back, but maybe change it by also making it a mini-game. Like how villagers can ask to play hide-n-seek, they could ask you to bring them the ball, which would activate a little soccer mini-game or something like that. 

Also I miss the gyroid collection with Brewster, the marquee where you could see Frillard, and when villagers wrote on the bulletin board saying they buried random items around town.


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 5, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I really miss the morning aerobics along with the sports fair. It was so cute watching the villagers play tug-o-war, ball toss, and the foot race. I hope they do more fun events like that in the next game.



Whoa, whoa, whoa! That was a thing?! I'll have to try that out!


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2016)

The animals used to be a lot sassier. They'd talk about wanting to punch each other.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

I miss the Red Turnip D:


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 13, 2016)

Ah! The Wishing Well
I loved that so much... Especially the whole apologising for not doing tasks


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I really miss how there were so many more events. The Flea Market was one of my favorite parts of Wild World. Also they got rid of the UFO, Wisp, messages in the bottles, the fact that neighbors will not be able to be convinced to stay once they are in boxes, and the gyroid storage.


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 13, 2016)

I liked the ball in the Gamecube version, and though I didn't play a lot of Wild World, I liked the constellations with Celeste!


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 14, 2016)

I remember a holiday on the Gamecube version where all the villagers where at the big tree and Copper was giving all the villagers a workout. I would like to see that holiday return.


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

I really would have liked to see more of the original game cube special events transferred to new leaf. The morning aerobics, especially. I'm pretty sure it's the Mush T.V. that plays the aerobics song with what looks like a workout tape. 

Along with the morning aerobics, the spring and fall sports fairs were so much fun. I used to go to the able sisters and make my own outfit to match the color of the team uniform that I wanted to play with. It was cool to play (what was the closest thing to) a minigame with my villagers. 

The journal is a feature I really miss as well. You could write yourself little reminders, and it also had a calendar that would show when every event was. 

Inputting codes into Nook's store was cool. 

The 4th of July fireworks were so beautiful to sit and watch. My mom always worked on the 4th, so I'd end up spending the holiday watching fireworks with the villagers. It was cute how the little items sold for the holiday changed by the year too. One would have pinwheels, one would have balloons, and other things like that. 

I remember in the original, one of the rooms in my house was decorated with the town models to look like my town. It had the train station, grass, the police station, etc. 

Sending mail to other towns was pretty useful too.

The dump was great because I could throw away trash, pick up new items, and when there was a ball in town, I'd try to get it in the dumpster.

I have just realized the extent of how easily amused I am.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

I never played CF, but apparently you could send mail to other towns without actually going there. I don't know why they got rid of that.



Athelwyn said:


> Yay Day! It was very sweet, and funny depending on the compliments you gave out.
> 
> I also miss being able to decorate the private island hut (in ACG). I preferred the private island over Club Tortimer, just because it was so relaxing, and I remember it being a really special thing at the time to compare which island villager you had. (I had O'Hare, back when he still had his deep voice!)



I like Club Torty but it'd be nice if they added in your own island house onto it like back in GC.


----------



## legoseed (Jun 19, 2016)

I miss the Acorn Festival in New Leaf so much!!


----------



## Koden (Jun 19, 2016)

I miss gyroid storage :/


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 20, 2016)

Everything....

Well, maybe not everything, 'cause I've only played WW, CF, and NL. lol 

But I do miss all the WW events. I loved how each villager had their own hobbies in WW and were always fishing, catching bugs, collecting shirts or furniture, or gardening. It was actually really fun, and it gave the villagers more personality, because they had hobbies. Also miss how villagers actually fit their personality. In NL, everyone's so... nice and kinda dull... And I do miss how villager plots were marked with signs that gave advice... I didn't have to worry about crazy plot placement back then, 'cause they just moved wherever there was a sign. And I miss how the houses in WW actually looked like real houses, oh and also miss when the town was at sea level. So... I guess everything in WW. lol

I don't remember much about CF, 'cause didn't play it as much, but I do miss the city and how big the town was with all the hills and whatnot. That was pretty cool, but I never got to play it much so.... I don't remember it really.

And even though I never played the GC game, I wish that we had the personal island instead of CT...


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 20, 2016)

The random sports ball that appeared every day in Population Growing and you would have to kick it to a villager without it falling off a cliff or into a river. Also the NES games that you could play. And the Flea Market from WW. There was no better way to get your villager's furniture haha.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 25, 2016)

It might just be me, but I miss the credit card system that they used in City Folk.
It was so much more convenient than having to get out a bunch of bells.

The wishing fountain in Gamecube.

Flea markets, Ufos and so on from Wild World.

I don't remember much from them, since it has been ages since I picked one of them up.

My fiance has his old copy of the Gamecube version. I might just play on it again.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i really wish that celeste kept her observatory, instead of just... a gift shop. D^:[/sub]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

I agree with all of these.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

yees the redd shop from city folk ;; and that ghost !! from city folk as well

and i loved how phineas gave out balloons n stuff in the city sometimes... wish he'd do it now too ;w;

aND that card you could order in city folk so you didn't have to bring bells around? that would be sooo handy in new leaf. i barely used it in city folk because i was super poor, but it'd be really nice for shopping at gracies or something.


----------



## Kalik (Jun 29, 2016)

I only ever played Wild World, but I liked flea markets. I was not aware they removed this feature. I also liked that you could convince a villager to stay after they were in boxes. Did they remove that? I liked sending messages to my friends' towns and messages in bottles.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Morning aerobics, definitely.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I liked how Crazy Red had a shop I hope they bring it back in the next game and the signs and also let you have up to 15villagers.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 6, 2016)

Wasn't the map bigger, and couldn't you have two cliffs in Population Growing? I swear you could of.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

I felt like I interacted more with the animals in the GC version probably because of all those quests that I miss and yet don't. Nostalgia. I don't miss a lot from the original and love what they kept and what they've added.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh, I loved the flea market. I used to look forward to those so much. I filled my house with fossils and my villagers paid me exorbitant prices.

I also really miss the observatory. I liked Celeste a lot, but her part of the museum is just boring in NL.


----------



## ArkieRN (Jul 27, 2016)

I miss a whole lot from previous versions.  I miss:

The morning exercise.

Gyroid storage.

Kicking the ball around.

Having an island villager and house I can decorate on the island.

The NES games.

The credit card.

Posting designs on your front door.

Getting a gold statue of yourself after paying off your last home loan.

Getting a weathervane for your house.

The maps at the police station.

Checking on the town at the wishing well or asking forgiveness for not doing a villager request.

Serena, Wisp, UFOs.

Being able to choose which special carpets/wallpapers you get like with Wendell.

Red turnips

Redd's shop

The town dump and recycling box.

Messages in a bottle.

The holidays that have been omitted (la-di-da day, yay day, flea markets, bright nights, flower fest, acorn festival, sale day in population growing, raffle day, sports fair, graduation day, town day, harvest moon)

Lighthouse duty.

Being able to turn gyroids off.

Delivering items to other towns.

The Flea Market.

The villagers with more personality (like them burying items for you to find or losing their door keys in the river).

I wish the would add back the larger town and having more than 10 villagers

I liked buying cans of paint to change the roof color. 

Having both Booker and Copper in my town.

Seeing Pete fly.

Drawing a face on Blanca was fun. And where did Frillard go?

Being able to ignore or be mean to villagers to encourage them to move.

Having a dedicated space for tools in the pocket and being able to change the background pattern on the pocket.

The glowing bell spot.

The gyroid in front of the house with space for a few extra storage items.

Being able to ask the villagers for chores.

Washing Gracie's car.

Having the Rafflesia appear in an unkempt town. (now it only appears in unkempt AND underdeveloped towns).

The dog models.

All of the different little models (different houses, city hall, etc.)

The story episodes (soap operas) of the NPCs where you learn about them.

The diary.

Having coconuts and bottles wash up on the beach.

Having the letters on the main screen so I can easily access tools stored in them.

Blathers facts about donations.


----------



## Mayor DeeSapphire (Jul 28, 2016)

I miss the old more crude Resetti and the nightly Pelican who was super rude (I know they're both still there but they're less rude now)


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2016)

Waving to villagers. That was such a simple and sweet feature and I miss it in New Leaf! :<


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

Agreed with the 15 villagers and the ball from the original game. I also wish this game had gyroid storage because I've been collecting them. I have nearly all of them and they fill up all four rooms in the museum. I'd really like to be able to use those rooms for something else.

There's one thing I doubt has been mentioned so far. In the original Animal Crossing, sometimes villagers would ask if you wanted to play a little game where you continuously exchange furniture, wallpaper, and carpet with them without looking at what the items are. You end up with a whole bunch of different items than what you started with in your inventory. I thought that was a fun new way to get new items. Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## Mura (Jul 29, 2016)

wisp

oh wait

The soccer ball and basket balls were cool


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 4, 2016)

something nintendo said they were gonna add was a shareable town between you and one other person on your friend's list, but they cut it because it was too difficult to do or something, idk the exact reason i just heard it. it would be cool to have a friends house and your house in one town!!


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 4, 2016)

I really liked the idea of riding the bus to the city (animal crossing city folk). I liked that when you went there you could see a lot of random villagers, including ones you didn't have so if one of your favorites wasn't in your town there was still a chance that you could talk to them for a little while in the city. I also loved writing messages in bottles.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 4, 2016)

ArkieRN said:


> I miss a whole lot from previous versions.  I miss:
> -snip-



I miss all of these as well :/ I especially miss Serena, the more rude Phyllis, and the shopping card. I really wanna get back on City Folk sometime.


----------



## Uskglass (Aug 5, 2016)

I miss zany bottle messages the most. Especially the horoscope ones!

Also UFOs, acorns, villagers asking for fossils or loosing their keys, villagers being slightly ruder in general, villagers often having conversations with each other, the recycling box from WW, the observatory and Blather's long rants about donations. I also really miss getting random furniture from balloons. Once you have all of the balloon set the only reason for shooting them down is to get badges, or just for fun, I guess. The whole concept of going to the city was really cute too.


----------



## Sheando (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree with a lot of these!

I miss having the beach right at the edge of town. And I would love to have the cliff back from PG if we ever get a larger town, along with more villagers -- maybe 12-14? I don't think my NL town could fit any more, but I'd like a larger town with more landscape features. (Plus, those lovely bottle messages could make a return.)

I completely agree about WW holidays. I got so excited for special days in Wild World as a kid! I used to fill my front room with fossils and rare fish during the Flea Market and get rich, haha.

I didn't play CF nearly as much, but I would love to see the return of the city and some of its stores, especially the balloon stand. That was great. It might even be fun if your town only gave out balloons of a certain shape, and you had to travel to other towns to get others. Maybe dream towns could give out balloons of a single shape and color, and you could fill out your collection by dreaming!

The observatory was awesome. I made so many constellations.

However, I do prefer each playable character having their own house. If I'm going to make a second character, it's because I want to incorporate them into the town somehow.

And I LOVE the way my town looks without all those ugly signs sticking up everywhere. I also enjoy knowing that a new villager could plot just about anywhere. And even when it's annoying, I'd rather deal with random placement than have to design a town around all those wooden signs. Maybe we need a PWP for something like this?


----------



## sorberet (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning aerobics, Celeste's observatory, lighthouse duty, the early "pwps" from e+ (you could use your points at Nook's shop to buy cool things to put in your town, like gigantic footprints), the shopping card REALLY needs to come back if T&T Emporium is sticking around because nobody wants to run back and forth to the post office while collecting Gracie furniture... 

And can we get some more support for #JusticeForKetchup2k16 up in here? I mean look at this darling! She deserves so much better...


----------



## deerteeth (Aug 10, 2016)

I miss being able to ask your villagers for a task! Also, I remember the tasks being a little bit more interesting. Like, for example, it would be like, "hey, I lent my watch to Peanut, can you get it for me?" So you'd go find Peanut and she'd say, "oops, I actually lent that to Alfonso!" So you'd have to go find him. And then he might say, "Baabara actually has that!" So you'd go get it from Baabara and then you would bring it back to the villager who wanted their watch back and they'd say "thanks man here's a shanty wall" and you would cry real actual tears because it was one big fiasco that didn't pay off but at least it was something to do! 

I also wish that the personalities were as blunt as they used to be!  Though, I remember that the villagers were easier to anger and sadden back then, which I don't really miss! :0 I always felt bad making them sad / angry. It's *almost* completely avoidable now unless it's intentional.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

The dump


----------

